# Come & Submit (To FurFright)



## BelicBear (Aug 4, 2006)

Grrrrreetings, fellow beasts!  The kind, just, and wise Dragoneer said I should post here to get the word out and about.  And that word is “pancake”. *grins*

We gotta big ol’ fur con up here in the Northeast called FurFright (www.furfright.org), and we’d love to have you join us and/or submit artwork/writing. 

Want your art to be immortalized in print, seen, adored, and worshiped by the furry masses across the globe (a plastic globe, not the real one. *grins*)? Then send your furry Halloween/Horror-themed pics to FurFright, and we’ll do our best to use them in our conbook, badges, t-shirts, flyers, and anywhere else we can think of. We’re a growing 4th year con who draws people from all over the US, Canada, and even overseas, and this is a great way to get your art seen! 

The deadline for FurFright art submissions is August 31st. That’s less than a month away, so now’s the time to panic and scream like a little girl (God knows I am!)! 

For more info visit: http://www.furfright.org/submitart.htm

Thankee thanks and freshy fresh! 

Belic Bear

www.furfright.org


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm on the other side of the country ya big bear, otherwise I'd pay you all a visit.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2006)

Shit. Now I'm hungry for pancakes...


----------



## Ixbalam (Aug 6, 2006)

Mmm... pancakes.

I'll have some submissions and be there this year as well big bear.  =^.^=

Will there be pancakes?  i like pancakes.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone out there who can go to this con definitely should! I had an awesome time last year and am really excited about FurFright '06. Why, I can almost hear Belic singing "Don't Stop Believin'" now... XD


----------



## Fox Amoore (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE:  Come & Submit (To FurFright)*



			
				Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Anyone out there who can go to this con definitely should! I had an awesome time last year and am really excited about FurFright '06. Why, I can almost hear Belic singing "Don't Stop Believin'" now... XD



One day, I will get off my lazy ass and come and visit everyone in the States, especially AC.


----------

